# Astrolux MF01 Mini CRI 95 4000K USB C



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C 90º Magnetic Charging Cables by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C by andyXchrist, on Flickr

High (not Turbo)

Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Mid

Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Raining now so not gonna take outdoor beam shots with my iPad but did shine the Astrolux around my back yard real quick and can report that it has the best color and beam shape so far of any of my lights. Wet fallen oak leaves glow like embers, grass looks lively but not Kentucky Blue. Even in my kitchen, light oak cabinets gain a deep reddish brown. JKK03 and JKK36R (both XHP70.2 4000K) make same cabinets appear more yellow/bleached. Oddly, shone onto a white wall the jin heng flashlights rock a rosier spot; the Astrolux looks cool in comparison. But it sure makes colors pop like nothing else!

Not sure yet about the thermal issue but am on the queue for a couple copper heatsinks.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Use this holder to mount to bars or fork*


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Remove the thicker default shims from the QR clamp having the Philips head exposed underneath and install the thinner pair (loose in the box) in their place. Astrolux will then fit perfectly into the 360° Rotation Bicycle Flashlight Holder.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Improving 360º Holder with 3M VHB™️ Doublestick Tape*

So that the alternative, non-locking thinner shims included with the Vonpri holders that you'll need to use on the Mini (or most other 26650 models) don't fall out when you open the QR and remove the flashlight, they can be held in place with 3M VHB™️ Doublestick Tape.

Bonus, as the tape adds thickness to and is more compressible than the thin plastic shims, its application delivers much better spring in the QR.


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation 3M VHB™️ Doublestick Tape by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation 3M VHB™️ Doublestick Tape by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation 3M VHB™️ Doublestick Tape by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Just trim about 1/8" (or 3-4mm) down the length of the 3M tape then cut out as shown to fit the one pair of thin shims found loose in the box. Discard the pair of thicker click-n-place shims from the QR clamp having the exposed Philips head bolt and press in these newly taped ones, as shown above.

n.b.: You'll find the 3M tape adheres a LOT better to its own plastic backing and to your fingers than it does to the plastic shims, making it sort of a PITA to work with. But well worth the effort compared to hunting for the shims every time you open the QR and they fall through some sewer grating. Um, don't ask me how I know this. 


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Just a few more lights and you are almost there!









***


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I know you've not had time to do any testing yet but will be curious to see how this performs as far as efficiency. With my HL01's the SST20 model only makes about 50% of the lumens with the same runtimes as the XP-L version so interested in how this multi emitter light performs.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well Mole, though I rather doubt the MF01 Mini in 4000K CRI 95 meets the advertised 5500LM, it is none the less pretty bright even after [immediately] stepping down from Turbo. As mentioned, thermal dissipation is well nigh absent from this sucker. You are correct in that I've not yet had opportunity to test it vis a vis runtime; will admit in advance that I plan to cheat when so doing. Seeing as the Mini supports only a single 26650 5500mAh cell, will have each one of the pair connected to a separate DIY 13600mAh USB power bank to help ensure there's enough juice to make it through my three hour ride home. So my results, while tangentially pertinent, will not be broadly applicable. 


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 4000K CRI95 USB Type-C by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Pic above taken with Minis mounted on fork, only about 16" off the ground. Not the best vantage point for a distant/wide field of illumination but considering that they did a surprisingly good job, noticeably better than the Sofirns SP33 V3.0 previously in the same position (now kicked upstairs, their silhouettes visible on either side of the wheel.) Attribute that to their TIR lenses and 4000K 95CRI, whose natural appearing color balance heightens definition.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Well Mole, though I rather doubt the MF01 Mini in 4000K CRI 95 meets the advertised 5500LM, it is none the less pretty bright even after [immediately] stepping down from Turbo. As mentioned, thermal dissipation is well nigh absent from this sucker. You are correct in that I've not yet had opportunity to test it vis a vis runtime; will admit in advance that I plan to cheat when so doing. Seeing as the Mini supports only a single 26650 5500mAh cell, will have each one of the pair connected to a separate DIY 13600mAh USB power bank to help ensure there's enough juice to make it through my three hour ride home. So my results, while tangentially pertinent, will not be broadly applicable.


Looking forward to what you find out on the runtimes. I'm sure the light is quite bright but I'm really just interested in your evaluation of the SST20 emitter. Since the SST20 HL01 I have is my only exposure and doesn't seem to quite match the performance of Lostplaces example am curious if this is a result of differing test methods and equipment or if my example is just a dud.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> ...doesn't seem to quite match the performance of Lostplaces example...


Mole, was that one of the flashlights lostplaces modified with a TIR lens - can't remember which thread, by any chance do you have a link handy?

Wish I could open up my Sofirn SC31B SST20 4000K 95CRI to replace the reflector with an optic, its beam is too spotty on its own to be of much use and the d-c-fix I applied over the cover glass produces some distracting artifacts around the edges. Astrolux MF01 Mini OTOH really seems to optimize its seven same such emitters by way of those little TIR lenses. Kinda reminds me of that old Nightfighter BT70 with its 7x XP G2 - which had a similar thermal issue. 

Must say I'm a sucker both for that circle in a circle lens layout and the 4000K 95CRI of the Astrolux I ordered. Not to mention the clear anodized aluminum option that goes so with my bike's frame and fork. 26650 battery being the sine qua non that made the MF01 Mini onto my must have list.

Thinking now that when I do get a chance to test out the flashlights for two or three hours in a single ride, will run one connected to the USB power bank and the other just on its own battery to see how long it lasts that way. With all the other lights on my bars, won't be too much of a tragedy if it retires a bit early.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Mole, was that one of the flashlights lostplaces modified with a TIR lens - can't remember which thread, by any chance do you have a link handy?


Post #220 in the "2020 cheap lights thread". Here's a copy of his comments on the SST20 HL01.


> i got yesterday my SST-20 to and try i out on the bike for one hour.
> 
> Quick some relevant specs:
> 
> ...


Actually all my measurements pretty closely match his with the exception of the max. lux of the SST20 version which is only about 5% better (at 1 meter) than the XP-L for the two lights I have. Looking at his last comments makes me wonder if the SST20 is just better if used at lower current in a multi emitter set up like your MF01. 
Mole


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

scar said:


> Just a few more lights and you are almost there!
> 
> View attachment 1312655
> 
> ...


LMAO!

"You must spread more reputation around before giving it to scar"


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Looking at his last comments makes me wonder if the SST20 is just better if used at lower current in a multi emitter set up like your MF01.


Huh, might be the case. Still doubt you'd care much for the Mini, Mole, as its beam is kinda narrow for the wide open trails you ride. Unless you were to mount a pair angled apart, way mine are set up for the road.

Last thing lostplaces wrote:



lostplaces said:


> i try make some screensshots to compare this weekend XP-L HD vs SST-20 versions.


Too bad no follow up since then.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Still doubt you'd care much for the Mini, Mole, as its beam is kinda narrow for the wide open trails you ride.


Ya never know, while I don't currently have any MF01 purchase plans I still like this light a lot!











> Last thing lostplaces wrote:
> 
> 
> > Quote Originally Posted by lostplaces View Post
> ...


I think we need to ask him about that the next time we see one of his posts.

80°F here right now, think I should go for a ride tonight!!!
Mole


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> ......80°F here right now, think I should go for a ride tonight!!!
> Mole


I'm missing those nice temps already! Did make it to 54 here today. Good enough to get a couple hour ride on my motorcycle, but by the time I got home I was pretty chilled.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Ya never know, while I don't currently have any MF01 purchase plans I still like this light a lot!
> 
> View attachment 1312879


Hey Mole, guess what - The Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens fits perfectly under the bezel of the MF01 Mini!


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr

And so does the 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens from AE.


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Astrolux MF01 Mini 7* SST20 5500LM 4000K CRI95 38mm Bead surface Plastic Plano Convex lens by andyXchrist, on Flickr

So now you've no excuse not to get one! 

Hope you enjoyed your ride last night, Mole.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Hey Mole, guess what - The Bright Eyes Diffuser Lens fits perfectly under the bezel of the MF01 Mini!


Perfect fit, Nice!



> Hope you enjoyed your ride last night, Mole.


65 - 75 degree ride temps for the night. Took the SP33V3/w similar lens cover and set to comfortable output in the ramping mode started blinking red just before I got home with 40 miles in (about 3 hrs.).
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> Took the SP33V3/w similar lens cover and set to comfortable output in the ramping mode started blinking red just before I got home with 40 miles in (about 3 hrs.)


Thanks for that info, Mole.

I've got both my Astrolux Minis and Sofirns SP33 V3 mounted now so will be a contest which model makes it all the way to the end of my three hour ride this coming Monday.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> I've got both my Astrolux Minis and Sofirns SP33 V3 mounted now so will be a contest which model makes it all the way to the end of my three hour ride this coming Monday.


Poking around on the BLF I found some (single emitter) output vs. amp. draw charts that show the XHP50.2 emitter to be much more efficient than the SST20 (which of course is only one variable in how the lights will perform real-world). Will be interesting to see how the MF01's construction layout (7 emitters vs. 1 on the SP33V3), emitter related beam pattern/tint differences and any lens modifications you've made affect your runtime ride/experiment contest + overall satisfaction with each setup.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Well of course Mole the XHP50.2 at 6800K 65CRI is going to be more efficient in terms of pure lumens per watt than the SST20 4000K 95 CRI, that's no secret. Payoff of course is greater legibility you get out of the latter. Now I admit that on the road, asphalt doesn't look any the worse under Sofirn's intense blue light. But dead grass and fallen oak leaves to the side of the shoulder are more clearly visible with any 4000K lamp and the Astrolux 95CRI in particular. (Not exactly an issue to you out there in the desert but here in the NE it's still winter and kinda lifeless outside.)

Now if I were smart (BIG if) would mount both Sofirns port side, pointed straight ahead and the Astroluxi starboard, angled outward into the brush. But am too shallow for such a practical deployment and wanna keep both sparkling new silver trophies mounted to the shiny chromoly fork; the little black Sofirns can stay on the similarly powder coated chopper bars. Matter of aesthetics.

Won't be able to make a fair comparison between the two lights anytime soon because of the Mini's severe thermal issues - immediately steps down to a much lower level than to where I ramp the SP33V3 (somewhere between mid and high, as I gather you set yours.) Fortunately just received word that man of light over at BLF is getting ready to ship out his copper heatsink cover plates, yay! Gather from his latest post there are still some unreserved units in case any latecomers want to get in on the offer - Would definitely NOT recommend the Mini without this essential mod. Just hoping I've got the skilz to operate on it successfully and get everything working right. Keeping my eyes crossed.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Took a couple of rides and ended up returning home in the dark for about two hours both days. In too much of a rush to switch the Sofirns SP33V3.0 to ramping mode so just set them to Mid level, supposedly 450 lumens. Astrolux Minis on default ramping mode, tried to get them mid range by timing them up and down simultaneously and leaving at the halfway point. Not exactly scientifically accurate but can turn them on and off with a single click in this mode and should stay at the same output for each use thereafter, until purposely ramped again.

At the outset went to connect both 26650 flashlights to USB power banks, only the 90º [non-magnetic] Type C cables kept falling out of the Sofrins' ports so gave up on those. OTOH 90º Magnetic cables stayed put in the Astrolis, so switched on those along with their banks; LEDs on both ends indicated successful connections. But at the end of my ride Sunday evening, found the USB banks had powered off and were still at 100% charge. Then same thing Monday. Now I know that these banks won't stay on more than half a minute or so unless power is being drawn, but the flashlights were already On before connecting and left that way - neither ever went out during the two hours of the return rides home. So can't figure out what went wrong. 


Astrolux MF01 Mini Vonpri Flashlight Holder 360º Rotation by andyXchrist, on Flickr


Stratus XPC 9 Headlights by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Anyway, made it home both nights with juice still to spare in all four of the 26650 flashlights (while the 3-cell JKKs and Sofirns SP36 BLF were all drawn down near 25%). Loading the cells into my XTAR VC4S set to Storage mode, the 5500mAh Sofirn cells from the SP33s were around 3.8V and the same capacity, brand new Vape Cells are out of the Astrolux Minis about 4.1V.; all immediately began discharging. So not the most efficient use of the batteries - next time out will either have to ride a little longer in the dark or ramp the lights a bit higher. Optimally the cells should all indicate "done" either immediately or at least soon after entering Storage. Because it's kinda wasteful having to discharge them without making use of the juice.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> But at the end of my ride Sunday evening, found the USB banks had powered off and were still at 100% charge. Then same thing Monday. Now I know that these banks won't stay on more than half a minute or so unless power is being drawn, but the flashlights were already On before connecting and left that way - neither ever went out during the two hours of the return rides home. So can't figure out what went wrong.


I've had that happen before with my powerbanks too. I haven't figured out a pattern yet on mine but will pay closer attention in the future. It's happened a couple of times with my Ravemen LR800 but the powerbank's battery level lights glow while in operation so I just hit its power button if I notice their not on. Easy to do with one light and powerbank. Don't recall having to do that more than once on any particular ride though. I mostly use the med. mode on the Ravemen which I think is rated @ 500 lumens and the lights mode button remains blue in that mode but flashed red (indicates charging) when in the high mode. I know the powerbank also shut down a couple of times when doing runtime tests on my Outbound Hangover which would have been in the high mode so would think the current draw would have been high enough to put a consistent drain on the powerbank. Using my regular bike batteries and a Magicshine usb converter works fine but not very cost effective if you have to buy several of them.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

I should try my Xiaomi power bank which also has auto shut off, see whether the results are the same. Also have a spare TrustFire 6-cell 8.4V bank with additional USB cable, which AFAIK stays on all the time once turned on (employs the same traffic light power indicator LEDs as the MJ connector.) Only problem is, have to keep all the banks stashed in frame bags where they’re both out of reach and out of sight (not in the good way.)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> I should try my Xiaomi power bank which also has auto shut off, see whether the results are the same. Also have a spare TrustFire 6-cell 8.4V bank with additional USB cable, which AFAIK stays on all the time once turned on (employs the same traffic light power indicator LEDs as the MJ connector.) Only problem is, have to keep all the banks stashed in frame bags where they're both out of reach and out of sight (not in the good way.)


Ya, I know your situation/setup is much more complicated than mine. Will be interesting to see exactly what causes the auto shutdown when we figure it out. Looks like I my be getting another SP33V3. I just spent about 20 min. trying to explain to Aliexpress customer service that I already got my light but have not been able to make them understand and The Sofirn store has shipped me another one. I like free stuff but.......:madman:.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha, not such a bad problem to have, Mole. Coincidentally, the 360º rotational flashlight holders with the preferable white shims are available on Amazon right now for only $7.97 a pair. And two Sofirns are better than one!

Wondering, if you're still having that USB problem with your Hangover, maybe you could contact Matt about it? Whether or not he has the answer, should certainly be made aware of the issue -especially as he's clearly stated here that his helmet light supports pass through charging.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

andychrist said:


> Ha, not such a bad problem to have, Mole. Coincidentally, the 360º rotational flashlight holders with the preferable white shims are available on Amazon right now for only $7.97 a pair. And two Sofirns are better than one!


Ya your right, no harm to me, just a litttle frustrating trying to explain to somebody that their cheating themselves and no matter how hard you try they just don't get it. Thanks for the heads-up on the mount!!!



> Wondering, if you're still having that USB problem with your Hangover, maybe you could contact Matt about it? Whether or not he has the answer, should certainly be made aware of the issue -especially as he's clearly stated here that his helmet light supports pass through charging.


2 cell battery pack with the MS usb converter works best for me with the Hangover so not reallly an issue.
Mole


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

*Problem Solved?*

So the other night went for a brief spin with both pairs of Sofirns SP33V3 and Astrolux MF01 Minis connected to my two KD DIY power banks. Was only riding in the dark for about 20 minutes, half an hour at most. Anyway, with all four flashlights running on high, power banks stayed on the whole time and were down to 75% when I got home. So guess they just needed the higher power draw to keep from shutting off.


Pass through charging Sofirn SP33V3 Astrolux MF01 Mini by andyXchrist, on Flickr

Wondering now whether it would be possible to run the lights at low output from the power banks by switching on their little built-in LED lights.


Kaidomain 4 x 18650 Dual USB Power Bank DIY Components by andyXchrist, on Flickr

AFAIK they don't have any timed shut off so the banks will remain on until the little lights are switched back off. Sort of a moot question though as the whole point of connecting 26650 flashlights to USB banks is to be able to run them as bright as possible and still achieve some minimum run time, ideally three hours or more.


Sofirn SP33V3.0 Astrolux MF01 Mini 4000K 95CRI by andyXchrist, on Flickr


----------

